# Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an: Offener Brief an alle Verbände und Funktionäre



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2011)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin November

*Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an: 
Offener Brief an alle Verbände und Funktionäre​*

Folgende Mail ging an alle uns bekannten Mailadressen von Bundes- und Landesverbänden sowohl DAV wie VDSF.



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> bislang galt der Ehrenkodex, dass Angler keine Angler anzeigen - und dies insbesondere für Funktionäre.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an: Offener Brief an alle Verbände und Funktionäre*

Dieser Thread wurde geschlossen, um die Diskussion nicht zu zersplitten.
Wir verweisen zur Diskussion auf diesen Thread:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=227800


----------

